

Hacker News directory by school - derwiki
http://www.hndir.com/

======
jhancock
I like part of your idea, but really, just go ahead and let anyone sign in and
sort introductions based on where you are if that's your point.

Why the exclusionary school thing? Isn't your point to enable people to find
each other based on locale? Then just enable locale publication. Who gives a
damn if you're currently or have been enrolled in the same institution. I for
one, never used my school email. Well, that was 20 years ago, so maybe things
have changed since then. But the only people I see using their alum email
address in post-school life are ones that want to impress others with how much
they paid for school.

------
tokenadult
"you must login to view schools"

Why is that?

~~~
jmtame
will change this at some point--have been pretty busy with my current start up
(yc s09, graffitigeo.com). i didn't want people to be getting spammed, though
i'm sure this wouldn't be a big problem if i kept the plain text e-mails off
and used captcha.

~~~
zackattack
don't use captcha, it's a nuisance, just make an image of an @

~~~
bendtheblock
Or use 1 & 2 of [http://techblog.tilllate.com/2008/07/20/ten-methods-to-
obfus...](http://techblog.tilllate.com/2008/07/20/ten-methods-to-obfuscate-e-
mail-addresses-compared/)

------
wcarss
I attend a university which does not hold a ".edu" domain.

~~~
mhansen
Here in New Zealand, our '.edu' equivalent is '.ac.nz' No idea what the ac
means.

~~~
jjs
Academic?

~~~
shrikant
Academic indeed. It's '.ac.in' for India.

~~~
adw
And there are a bunch of ex-cam.ac.uk startups over here.

------
jmtame
wow, this is cool to see someone else submitting this here =] i built this
because i didn't like that i couldn't connect with others on hacker news
(though i can understand this was probably intentional to prevent spam).

i will fix the .edu email requirement eventually, though i originally intended
this to be for undergrads on large campuses (such as illinois.edu) so they
could easily find each other. if you're on this site and you spot someone
else, you know from there that you have at least a few things in common: you
most likely read pg's essays, you like to build stuff, you might be a little
entrepreneurial, you're interested in programming or ui design.

larry and sergey met up because one of them was doing campus tours. i wonder
how many start-ups would have been created if the individuals weren't
physically too far apart and had a common place to meet up.

the colors were inspired by xcode's midnight theme.

~~~
mscarborough
I like the idea, but what I would love to see (being 6 years removed from
Virginia Tech) is an alumni option. Just something simple to help fill in the
gaps of the LinkedIn/Facebooks. So many of those searches have such a large
result set that isn't necessarily relevant, which hinder the serendipitous
finds of people you weren't looking for but would like to get in touch with.

Would be enough to display names that include graduation year, which you might
be doing already for current students (I don't have a functional .edu
anymore).

------
derwiki
Boo, stop changing the titles I submit!

------
terpua
This could become a place to look for co-founders and as such, adding search
and "am looking for a founder / hacker" option are helpful.

EDIT: do you do email domain matching to determine if a school has been
entered? If not, consider using that to normalize data.

------
tialys
I signed up, I've been hoping to run in to someone who would be good to work
with on campus

------
Raphael
A Database Error Occurred Error Number: 1062

Duplicate entry 'University of Washington' for key 2

INSERT INTO `schools` (`name`, `domain`, `students`) VALUES ('University of
Washington', 'uw', 0)

------
kkshin
The generated password does not work for me.

------
zackattack
Your design is super hard to read, and I just graduated and no longer have
access to my .edu account. Why do you need to log on, exactly? Fail.

~~~
tlrobinson
No alumni email? That's what I used.

~~~
natemartin
I haven't touched my alumni email in so long, I wouldn't know where to look
for it.

Any reason to not just allow any email?

